# 01 01 01 01 <== höh ?



## Tim C. (13. Januar 2002)

moin also hab grade eben einmal suse 7.1 installiert und als das net wollte nochma redhat 6.2

bei booten beider systeme bekomme ich nach einer erfolgreichen installation noch im "dosmodus" ein wunderbares muster:


01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01....


und das setzt sich dann wunderbar unendlich lange so fort. woran kann das liegen ??? weil hab echt kein plan was das soll.


----------



## SchwarzerWolf (17. Mai 2002)

jaaaaaaaa das prob. hat ich gestern bei redhat 7.1 auch nix passierte mehr nichma XP konnt ich retten mit reperatur funktion...hat irgendwie nur noch ne komplette löschung geholfen...lass ich ersma finger wech von


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Mai 2002)

neeeeein 
nicht loeschen
moment 

ich hatte das selbe problem.

ich muss eben mal nachdenken woran das lag gib mir mal 20 min zeit


----------



## Christian Fein (17. Mai 2002)

Genau das könnte daher kommen das du den LILO in den MBR reingeschrieben hast.

Aber Windows e(XP)eriement hat das selbe Problem wie Win2k und NT. Der Windows XP Bootloader akzeptiert keine anderen Bootloader (was mal klar war ;P).

Du musst das ganze so machen das du erstmal deinen Master Boot Record in ordnung bringst.

DOS von Diskette starten

C:\ fdisk /mbr

das löscht dir den mbr.
Dann lade dein Linux. Sprich starte mit eingelegter Suse CD und wähle dann Installiertes Betriebsystem Booten aus.

Dann gehst du in den yast

Konsole:
/yast

-> Administration des Systems
-> Kernel und Bootkonfiguration
-> LILO konfigurieren

Dann den Lilo in die Boot Sektion installiern.

Dann mountest die Windows Platte falls sie nicht schon gemounted ist:

mount /hdaXX /mnt/windows

Und kopierst die Lilo Datei in die Windows partition

Dann startest windows neu und schreibst die Boot.ini um.

Label Linux: C:\lilodatei

Musste nochmal nachschlagen die letzten punkte stehen auch in der Suse Dokumentation unter Windows NT und Suse Linux


Soviel ich weis ist das das Problem gewesen. Zumindest kommen fehler wenn mann den MBR mit Lilo beschreibt und NT/2k/XP drauf hat.

Falls dies nicht hilft. Sorry brauchen wir mehr information um den Fehler zu finden.

Aber nicht gleich deeinstallieren. Linux ist oftmals etwas bockig in der Installation aber wenn es läuft dann perfekt.


----------



## dave_ (19. Mai 2002)

wenn wir grad bei bootmanager sind..

Ich habe Windows noch auf ner anderen festplatte (sda1), aber es lässt sich mithilfe von lilo nicht laden.

in lilo.conf stimmt so weit ich das beurteilen kann alles, also ein link "image = /dev/sda1" und "label = windows" (bin grad nicht in linux daher kann ich nicht nachschauen.)

Er startet den Rechner einfach neu, anstatt windows zu laden.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Mai 2002)

nun sda1 

ist also auf der ersten partioion deiner primären scsi platte.

Mit welchem os bist du jetzt online ?
und wo hast du deinen lilo laufen ?


----------



## dave_ (19. Mai 2002)

Korrekt, ich habe eine scsi platte drin (die einzige scsi platte am controller) und auf der 2 partitionen, auf sda1 ist windows ME, mit dem ich auch gerade online bin.

Dann habe ich noch eine IDE platte drin, auf der Linux (SuSE 7.2) installiert. Der lilo ist im MBR der IDE platte.

In Windows bin ich durch das umstellen der bootreihenfolge im BIOS.


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Mai 2002)

Mhhh ist seltsam.

Wenns dich beruhigt ich habe ein ähnliches Problem im augenblick.

Ich habe 2 Platten drinne:
2 IDE
auf der hda läuft mein Linux. Die hdb ist leer. 
20 gb da wollte ich win98 installieren (Ja zum Zocken  ) doch auch hier verweigert er mir die installation.
Das Booten über BIOS klappt auch einwandfrei.

Also ich geb dir bescheid wenn ich das behoben habe.

sorry das ich da jetzt im augenblick nicht weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## dave_ (20. Mai 2002)

hehe trotzdem danke, mir kam das ganze auch irgendwie spanisch vor 

und die windows partition brauch ich eh so gut wie nie


----------



## Christian Fein (20. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von godwich _
> *
> und die windows partition brauch ich eh so gut wie nie  *



Dann lösch sie und häng sie fest ins fs ein haste mehr davon 

PC mit einem Betriebsystem und einem Spielsystem reicht


----------



## Sven Petruschke (14. Dezember 2003)

Hi, tut mir leid, dass ich den alten Thread wieder ausbuddel. Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem, wie es Tim damals hatte. Nach dem Lesen dieses Threads habe ich die Schritte von Christian nachempfunden und Linux in den Win2k-eigenen Bootmanager mit aufgenommen. Das Schema "01 01 01" ist daraufhin verschwunden. Win2k kann auch wieder gebootet werden. Nur, wenn ich Linux im Bootmanager auswähle, dann erscheint nur "LI" auf dem Bildschirm und es geht nicht weiter.

Ich habe Win2k auf hda installiert und Linux nachträglich auf hdd
(hdd1 = boot; hdd2 = swap; hdd3 = /).

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

mfg, snuu


----------



## Thorsten Ball (15. Dezember 2003)

Hi snuu,

bist du dir sicher dass deine Lilo-Config stimmt? Denn ich hatte das gleiche Probleme,
hab mir dann aber meine Knoppix CD geschnappt, mein Linux system gemountet und 
"lilo" ausgeführt, dann hat er das alles neu in den MBR geschrieben und es hat geklappt.
Könnte aber auch was anderes sein, mal schaun was andere sagen 

Thorsten


----------



## tuxracer (15. Dezember 2003)

@dave_

meines wissens muss das für Windows aber nicht ^"image=/dev/sdax"

heissen.

sondern es heisst

other=/dev/sda1
	label=Windows



@all

Ach ja, das mit dem mischen von IDE und SCSI ist so ne Sache.

SuSE und RedHat geben da zwar dann ne Auswahl, wenn beides im Rechner ist, aber da kann man auswählen was man will, wenn IDE und SCSI drin ist,  es nicht, den Bootmanager zu installen.

Ich habs bei mir so gelöst, dass ich zuerst im SCSI alles installiert hab, und dannn die IDE Platte reintgehängt hab (ist eh ne Wechselplatte, und kein System drauf)

Aber es dürfte möglich sein, dass Du zuerst mit nem reinen IDE oder SCSI System installieren kannst, und dann nachträglich das Windows System in lilo.conf hinzufügst.

Vielleicht gehts ja.

glaub aber nicht ganz dran

obwohl IDE ist nicht SCSI, aber ich hab mal versucht ein Sstem zu installieren mit zwei SCSI Controllern, und zwar hab ich an einem Controller 3x 500MB Platten drangehabt, und am anderen Controller, das CDROM, und noch ne 1GB Platte

Ich konnte die mountpoints verteilen wie ich wollte, aber das System wollte nicht booten, obwohl ichs installieren konnte.

hab ich die eine Platte am zweiten Controller weggelassen, dann gings.

Ich hab fast das Gefühl, dass das so was ähnliches ist.


----------

